# Fiona's Sunday Adventure



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

awwww, she's beautiful


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures of such a lovely girl! Really enjoyed the commentary!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Looks like an awesome day!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the pictures and her name! She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

fantastic pictures, looks like she has lots of fun!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are great shots, esp. that last one, awesome lighting!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you my friends. May just go down as one of the top 10 walks of the year. I just used my 6yr old bridge camera so the photos are not spectacular, but it doesn't really matter you know. Just glad I brought a camera, almost didn't.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous as always. Fiona and Steve are a match made in heaven!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Steve! That last picture of Fiona is stunning!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply stunning. I am so touched by your photos.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love your photos, she is beautiful.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Fiona,
I see joy when I look at your pictures, they always lift me up.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That girl has come soooooo far. You can't even compare her before and after life.

She's living the good life and it shows in every picture.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

GoldenCamper. Fiona looks so beautiful in the photographs. I just joined the forum in December. Could you tell me about Fiona's life and her accomplishments because I don't know her story. It sounds like she has come very far in your care.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this thread...I've been on and off all day? Wonderful shots Steve...you can see her confidence in the way she's carrying herself. How rewarding that must be to see her glowing like that. Looks and sounds like you both shared a day that will always be remembered, you can't have too many of those!

Pete


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Lovely Fiona had a beautiful day indeed. I agree - that last picture of Fiona is beautiful.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She has really discovered the fun life has to offer...THANKS to you!

A beautiful place to walk. How far from civilization?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What wonderful pictures. Fiona looks so happy and is a beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You can see her love for you in those photos, and hear it in your captions.....gives me such warm fuzzies to share that with you guys! A duo meant to be for sure!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks like Fiona had a spectacular day! You are a GREAT Dad! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of a very beautiful girl!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Fiona is beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Fiona and your day with her. 

Love the last picture of her-just gorgeous. 

Fiona has such a wonderful spirit, it's coming out more with each day.

Where did you get her swimming shirt thingie????? It's great.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

beautiful girl!!! we don't have such scenery or land/lake here in singapore for our dogs to play in the wild... i admire your. you have such a lovely dog and your are the best she can ever ask for!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> She has really discovered the fun life has to offer...THANKS to you!
> 
> A beautiful place to walk. *How far from civilization?*


Not far at all. Does look like middle of nowhere from my pics though. Happy to say it felt like it too 



*Laura* said:


> GoldenCamper. Fiona looks so beautiful in the photographs. I just joined the forum in December. Could you tell me about Fiona's life and her accomplishments because I don't know her story. It sounds like she has come very far in your care.


I adopted her at 8yrs old. She lived in a fenced backyard, outside, had a shed for protection from the elements and crated in it at night. Only car rides were to the vet.

From the start she loved people, kids, and has gotten along with every dog we have come across. Was afraid of pretty much everything else outside her bubble. Like everything inside a house, people riding bicycles, horses, swimming. I could go on and on but that's the (very) short of it.
Her list of accomplishments is very long.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Where did you get her swimming shirt thingie????? It's great.


Ha, that is my t-shirt  The front says Sawmill Creek Lake Erie. People bring me back t-shirts from afar from my house, dog, cat sitting gigs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember one of her early pictures where you had to use your foot to keep her far enough away to photograph.
What a change and such a happy girl she is now. She knows you'll always be there for her even if she goes just a little way away.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! and Gorgeous Fiona! Looks like she had quite the day! The last picture is incredible.


----------

